# What are you working on for Christmas presents



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe we should have a Workshop Chat forum, for places regarding woodworking but more topically social.

Like a lot of you.. November is not really the time of shopping, but the time of making gifts for the holidays.
I have read so far of LumberJocks making ornaments and keepsakes.. and the such…. I have been making Yarn spinning spindles for my mother… wooden gifts for my husband's work associates…. and chocolates faces of the friends I have sculpted over the last year… and a TV stand for my parents TV/VCR… and a wand and case of Ipe for one of my Patrons… too much..

What holiday things have YOU been working on for those special people?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

sawdust-filled pouches as lucky charms.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah!! I have always wanted to do something with all the dust I make.. LOL


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about making a press of sorts to press the sawdust into pellets (with a bit of parrafin mixed in) for the fireplace. Mind you, at the place I work for, we also sell fireplace hardware, firewood and composite "firewood" made of aggregated wood fibers. QED.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a very cool idea! Why not grilling bricks as well… hmmm.. get some smoky flavor of black cherry in there.. I may test them out my my father-in-law…


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

You get the point  as for the christmas gifts, I'm still going with wooden pens


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

(seems like all the other LJs are busy in their shops! maybe at dinner time you'll get more answers ^^)


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Lots of cutting boards! They are drying all over my shop!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, cutting boards for family members that I've never made one for. 



























And a few simple clocks for some co-workers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Been fiddlin with some bandsaw boxes, some turnings of this n that.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Sister and sis-in-law are getting matching cutting boards and rolling pins, daughter and nephew are getting step stools that convert to chairs. I've made 3 rocking dinosaurs for christmas giveaways which I think the good Lord has stepped into the distribution of. Originally all three were to go to the church but the morning of delivery it was discovered that one had been knocked over and lost a large spot of green paint so it didn't make the cut. The next day we found out this family just lost all their christmas gifts in a fire where they were storing them. Their 2yr old will be getting the now repainted third dino. 
My wife is getting a scrap book, the cover will be curly mahogany with purpleheart edging and I'm working on the hinge design now.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the shelves done for grandsons. The kitchen cabinet for my wife, the dresser for stepson and nightstands for daughter and her husband Will be done by monday. I also have 2 benches for a customer, a archery rack for another and a small jewelry box to finish as well. I guess the usual


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Only two wood gifts this year. I made a box for my granddaughter (I did a blog on it) and a clock for my son and his fiance. Seems there is never enough time to get as much as I want to get done. Maybe I should start earlier in the year?

That is a nice looking cutting board, Joe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

2 for the wife.










http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/33344

-
-










http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/33241


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Love it all..cutting boards…he he I had my year of them a while back.. feels great to give something made with one's own hands regardless what it is… nice stuff for the wife, Don. My mother put in her order over the summer "just in case I needed more time" for her gifts. I might be finished with everything by new years.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Those are a lot! ... and greatly made. 
You're a busy person this holidays.

http://www.sawblade.com


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

We just had a baby and so I'm making a bunch of frames and we'll give them out with pictures of our little one to family.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have 6 of 8 edge grain boards glued up, to finish Friday, and a golf ball display case for my dad, and a wine rack for my in-laws.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm completing my first (ever) cutting boards. It's been a learning experience and various LJers have helped with advice, etc. They've turned out GREAT.

Thanks and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

Votive candle holders … 25 of them completed. Cherry/Walnut, Jatoba/Walnut, Jatoba/Ebony (really dyed walnut) ...


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Horky, those are stunning. Wow.

Cajons! Cajons! Cajons! Our four children have 6 (total) kids, so the adult model goes to four households and the nino cajons for the families with little ones.

The large rectangular hole in the side is for a snare fitment that my brilliant friend Tim and I conceived and have perfected. There is a plastic two-piece handle that goes in the rear rectangular hole (the P1 from TCH). Unlike most cajons, these project the sound out the front instead of the back.

And here's a plus-the little one ships inside the big one! Hey! Were we thinking, or what?



















Kindly,

Lee


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

All gifts. 
I have a cherry blanket chest on the bench for my son who just got married.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Staying alive !


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

A&C motto frames for one side of the family.









Cutting boards for the other side of the family.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I made some snowmen and a little Christmas tree on the lathe. When my mom was in town to visit us last week, she and my 2 year old had a great time painting them. I'm also hoping to get enough time this weekend to make my wife a new rolling pin and some spoons/spatulas. We'll see.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

These are not items that I have made (yet), but they are on our Yule Tree as decorations. So, I thought I would put a couple of them here to possibly prompt some ideas for others out there to try. They are all hand made of wood or natural materials such as walnut shells. Enjoy.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm making a couple of small boxes for people. I may try my hand at an end grain cutting board. Probably just from one board of maple I have.

I don't think the recipients really want them though. But I blew too much on lumber so I don't have the dough for other stuff. So the lumber gets turned into gifts.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Russell, some details if you will:

Is the clock hanger 45o? And does it matter what that angle is, give or take?

On the clock at the bottom, is that turquoise infill? Or what? How?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MagGeorge (Jun 29, 2012)

Been obsessed with bandsaw boxes lately, the curves made by my new bandsaw machine
"Trajan 914", formed unique holiday presents for each member of the family.
The holiday season with the extra time makes you feel to work with your own hands…

Merry Christmas!

-www.utilitybandsaw.com


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I made this for my girlfriend. I love the look and the bun feet. I hope she likes it too.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice projects, everyone!

I had the responsibility for making gifts for the guys in my family. I don't have pictures yet, but it was hard coming up with something a bit more masculine. Candle holders, serving trays, and cutting boards-while go-to choices for the holidays, don't seem geared for my recipients… had to go a little more creative than I usually do, but the results are good!


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

I probably should have taken pictures before I wrapped them, but the list is:

Wine Balancer (Bloodwood & Cherry)
Cutting Board (Maple & Walnut)
Pens (Bubinga, Bloodwood)
Back scratcher (Walnut)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is another one.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Little tool boxes for my great nieces and nephews.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Blanket chest for my mother in law. My first one too.


----------

